# Ruger Red Label - Stainless/Synthetic ???



## RetrieverNut (Jan 8, 2004)

I understand Ruger is not making this model anymore. Anyone have any experience with this gun?


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

It has a nice finish and appealing look. I've owned 2 red labels sporting clay models one in woodside, also no longer made.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Have seen more than a few where the barrels separated. Factory bought them back from the owners. I liked them too until I saw this happening. Although I had a friend that shot his for years in the salt marshes with no problems. Wasn't a stainless though.


----------



## Paul Fix (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice looking gun, but the quality has been less than stellar.


----------



## Fowlfeller1100 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have one I use for skeet and it does very well, I probably average a 23 or maybe a 22 with it. It did have to be sent in for a hairline crack after a few months but Ruger was VERY fast and there were no problems. It was back in a few weeks with somewhat better wood (stock and forend). Had a similar problem with a Beretta and the turn around was much longer. In each of these cases I fault the fact that wood can change, rather than the manufacturers.


----------

